# Rule of thumb for can lights?



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

Have some bedrooms in new home that are roughly 16'x 16'. There will be a ceiling fan in the middle but I want to add some can lights around the perimeter. What's the best way to figure out roughly how much of an area a light will cover?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

4" or 5"? Led or Halogen?

I would do 6 or 8 - 5" led about 3' from the wall evenly spaced around the perimeter. Depending on how much light they wanted.

Usually figure 2.5-3' from a wall and 5-6' between lights.

Homeowners are useless when it comes to layout ideas and are happy with what I just described. 

I ain't no interior designer.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Gross

Don't listen to me, I don't think cans belong in a bedroom. At the very most I would put one in each corner.


----------



## Big Pickles (Oct 25, 2014)

8' ceiling is about 4' of light on floor.here is a handy can info pdf. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B245OIvzzmQaWVVxZlBTQmpETDg/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

The problem is that one needs to know some of what the light characteristics are!

There is free lighting software that you can plug in most light types
on the internet.

You can plug in X, Y, & Z, of your structure. 

Since there is a paddle fan you might have to take that into account.
Will the paddle have lights itself? Will the paddles be bigger than two feet?
So you've used up roughly six physical feet maybe eight if the blades
hang down a foot! So there's approximately four plus feet left per side.

farlsincharge statement seems correct but watch the light that align to
the fan, you don't want the paddle flashing the light.

If there's a bay window or large or even just two windows, alignment
consideration is a must!

All For Two Points, BABY!!!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

18 " from wall space.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ibewye said:


> Have some bedrooms in new home that are roughly 16'x 16'. There will be a ceiling fan in the middle but I want to add some can lights around the perimeter. What's the best way to figure out roughly how much of an area a light will cover?


I love recess light fixtures in a bedroom, but I rarely install more than 4. 
Fan in the middle with no light fixture and 4 evenly spaced recessed light fixtures around it. I try to space mine between where the fan blade ends and the corner. It works out beautifully. 
If there is a coffered ceiling I try to keep them in the higher part.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Big Pickles said:


> 8' ceiling is about 4' of light on floor.here is a handy can info pdf.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B245OIvzzmQaWVVxZlBTQmpETDg/edit?usp=docslist_api


Some of the new LED's have pretty good dispersion. More than expected.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

A room that small could probably get by with 4 cans I'd think. So take each direction and divide it by 4 and center the fan. Just my opinion


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

ask their interior designer or architect where they want the lights. then you'll get paid to move them later.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ibewye said:


> ........... What's the best way to figure out roughly how much of an area a light will cover?



Depends on many factors.

Ceiling height.
Wall covering.
Lamps used.
Trim used.


There's no one-size-fits-all answer.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Depends on many factors.
> 
> Ceiling height.
> Wall covering.
> ...


True and find out if they want to splash the walls with pictures etc.

And stay away from fans, unless they like the strobe effect.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> .........And stay away from fans, unless they like the strobe effect.


That always reminds me of Disco Duck.


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

Mshow1323 said:


> Gross
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to me, I don't think cans belong in a bedroom. At the very most I would put one in each corner.



I agree, Im not a huge fan of flooding a bedroom with light but I think with the ceilings that low, and only fan/light it won't quite be enough light, especially cause the other bedrooms are 20' wide. 
After reading all these replies I think I'll stick to a simple 4 can layout like you and others have suggested.


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

wildleg said:


> ask their interior designer or architect where they want the lights. then you'll get paid to move them later.



Sorry pal, it's my house and I'm building myself cause I'm picky,like things done right plus I'm broke. So that makes you pretty ladies on this site my interior designers.....All joking aside you guys have been a big help so far, thanks.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

4-6" cans 4' out, depending on the size of the fan. I tend to install more fixtures than needed. You can always dim them. People usually don't complain about too much light.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Recently did cans in my kid's room and my home office. Both previously had a single centered light fixture which I HATE. Not enough light, too many shadows.

Both rooms are about the same size (12 x 12 or so). I put four cans in each room with LED trims and a dimmer. Turned out great. My target was about 3 feet off each corner and I got lucky that the ceiling framing accommodated me just about perfectly.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wendon said:


> 4-6" cans 4' out, depending on the size of the fan. I tend to install more fixtures than needed. You can always dim them. People usually don't complain about too much light.


Makes sense. Rule of thumb is that the distance to the wall is half the distance between fixtures. It's a bedroom, not an architect's office. No sense overthinking it.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

What about lights in a hallway? Can't space a can 3' of a wall when is already 3' wide.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sarness said:


> What about lights in a hallway? Can't space a can 3' of a wall when is already 3' wide.


The only time I have seen a hallway used as a bedroom was me, pre-divorce  .


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

99¢ you were a gentleman.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Mshow1323 said:


> Gross
> 
> Don't listen to me, I don't think cans belong in a bedroom. At the very most I would put one in each corner.



I agree but some folks like the " look " .


I would look to place one on each side of the bed shining on the bed tables .
own switch and dimer .




Pete


----------



## cdub347 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah I usually go roughly 3 feet from the wall and 5-8 feet between lights depending on the size of the room . If these are a remodel application make sure you poke a hole and check for trusses with a " twirly" screwdriver if you can spin it 360 degrees than you are ok and I mark out and check for every can in the room before you cut any holes . I'm not sure if it's remodel or new construction but just throwing some tips out there for anyone not familiar


----------



## cdub347 (Jun 26, 2014)

If it's 16x16 with a fan in the middle id go in each corner and measure 42" off each wall and make your marks I wouldn't want to crowd them around that fan then it will have a strobe effect


----------



## Nigmas (Aug 29, 2014)

if the rooms square just make sure the lights are even off both walls, like most people say 30" to maybe 4' I always prefer a little closer to a wall then center of the room espcially if your doing a fan with a light, a 16x16 room 4 would function well if 6" housings, a good trim makes all the difference, dont get the all plastic trims that you can see thru, if you want a plain white trim i found a metal white trim i think all pro makes it that has a good gloss finish so it doesnt eat light like those plastic ones do. I wouldnt go smaller then 5" lights unless your looking to simple accent walls.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> I love recess light fixtures in a bedroom, but I rarely install more than 4.
> Fan in the middle with no light fixture and 4 evenly spaced recessed light fixtures around it. I try to space mine between where the fan blade ends and the corner. It works out beautifully.
> If there is a coffered ceiling I try to keep them in the higher part.


Exactly the same here. The problem with six is that two would be centered with the fan. The two in the center may cause a strobe light affect by the fan blades cutting the light. Eight is too many in a room that size.
We use 6" cans with a white step baffle


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

The other option is to place 4" cans around the perimeter.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

....


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

cdub347 said:


> Yeah I usually go roughly 3 feet from the wall and 5-8 feet between lights depending on the size of the room . If these are a remodel application make sure you poke a hole and check for trusses with a " twirly" screwdriver if you can spin it 360 degrees than you are ok and I mark out and check for every can in the room before you cut any holes . I'm not sure if it's remodel or new construction but just throwing some tips out there for anyone not familiar


Cut a piece of fish tape 11 1/2" long and bend the end 3 and a half inches forming a right angle. Then using a trim screwdriver to poke a hole in the drywall. Now you can stick the fish tape in and twirl it like a helicopter. This will give you a better reading.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Read pages 24 & 25 of this JUNO catalog

It's a good basic planning guide for recessed lights.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have put three recessed lights into bedrooms at a couple of houses and it turned out looking better than the usual 4 cans surrounding a fan/light. Skip the one at the entry door corner. Fung shui .


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

zac said:


> Cut a piece of fish tape 11 1/2" long and bend the end 3 and a half inches forming a right angle. Then using a trim screwdriver to poke a hole in the drywall. Now you can stick the fish tape in and twirl it like a helicopter. This will give you a better reading.




Works great on the Old Plaster Ceilings . I have cut 100's of remodel cans in old plaster ceilings that way . That takes balls but I have a very good cutter .





Pete


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I have put three recessed lights into bedrooms at a couple of houses and it turned out looking better than the usual 4 cans surrounding a fan/light. Skip the one at the entry door corner. Fung shui .



As much as I believe you, I don't think I could bring myself to do it. Would always feel like I either got lazy or forgot a light.....anyone who knows me would assume this over me claiming feng shui. Thanks though.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I need that extra can to make a profit!


----------



## GEMBD (Oct 7, 2014)

Fyi- something we came across last week with a customer. If you decide to have more light, it was hell finding brighter bulbs that actually fit and looked appropriate. Better to have enough than not...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

3DDesign said:


> Read pages 24 & 25 of this JUNO catalog
> 
> It's a good basic planning guide for recessed lights.


I like it up to positioning task lighting for countertops 3D

I've just had too many kitchen jobs where the upcab crown mouldings ran too close to the can trims, *OR* it illuminated _'hot spots'_ of the upcabs like a kid with a flashlight under his chin

~CS~


----------



## bebop (Mar 7, 2014)

try out this calculator 

http://recessedlighting.com/toolkit/32788/


----------

